# Makeup at Manchester Airport



## Portia73 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello guys,

I haven't flown from Manchester Airport for a looooooooooong time and I was wondering what makeup brands are sold there. I know MAc is for sure but what about NARS? I'll be travelling from there soon so was wanting to take advantage of duty free stuff but wasn't sure of whats on offer

Thanks chucks


----------



## bellovesmac (Aug 8, 2009)

Last time i went (late feb) they didnt have any nars. I know they are redoing the whole of Terminal 1 so i dont know if they have added any more brands since then. The last time i flew from T2 was 07 and they had pretty much the same brand as T1 (dior, lancome, estee lauder). T3 does NOT  sell mac, but the other brand that T1 and T2 sell.
So it all depends on which terminal you are flying from. 
Hope this helps,
Bel x


----------

